# A new map based database (work in progress)



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been working to build up a database that is map based. 

Here's what it looks like with the 119 collections so far this morning...



Here's a link to view the interactive map. Please feel free to explore it. You can either view as a map or as a list. It also has a search feature. 
https://6e5b0f46ade905729a2ddeb50f2...l?f=whatsInYourFrogroomV20Responses.Data.json
Another pretty cool thing is, it builds the analytics. For example, 50% of the collections contain Azureus and 41% contain Standard Leucs. Working to figure out a way to share the analytics page.

If you'd like to put your pin on the map, then here is the form... https://docs.google.com/forms/d/156f8UR2x8LN2ulw7DyhOQ_CrMcuPL6J1mhQ1kIZlNCA/viewform?usp=send_form Simply go down the list and check off what's in your collection.

It still needs some tweaking. With the numbers of species, morphs, and opinions, then it's not a real simple to get it 100% accurate to everyone's liking. I'll do my best to get it as close as possible though.  All help is appreciated!

Please let me know what you think and be patient while I try to keep developing it. 

Also, it's all leading to part of a bigger project that myself and a few others are working on. The ball is rolling and the ideas are there. It's just a matter of making it all happen. I don't want to say too much until we get there. I'm very thankful that the 4 of us involved in the bigger project are all doing it for free, on our own time, with a passion for the hobby, and it's all planned to be setup as a nonprofit project that will donate towards conservation. Wish us luck. 

-Chris


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

Chris, I think you have an interesting project. I submitted my info.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

So you'd like us to provide personal information without telling us what it will be used for except that it will somehow tie into "conservation"


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

oldlady25715 said:


> So you'd like us to provide personal information without telling us what it will be used for except that it will somehow tie into "conservation"


This map and part of the project is just to create a database for hobbyists to see. Participation is optional and for those who're interested. A lot of people thought it would be a very informative, interesting, and helpful to see other collections as they span the map. There's many who'd like to know who's working with the same frogs they are or if there is other froggers local to them. 

What you provide is strictly up to you and participation is optional. I respect anyone's choice who like more privacy. Nothing is required.
-If you don't want to use your full name, you can use a nickname, initials, first name only, etc.
-I surely understand if one doesn't want someone walking up to the doorstep. For that reason, the original request was city and state. Zip code works fine too. Unfortunately, and obviously, with that left blank, then it's unmappable.
-Email is optional. It's convenient to be able to send reminders if it's been a year or two since one has updated their collection. Others may want to send an email to ask questions about husbandry with certain species or availability. It could be simply used for a local frogger to contact another in a moment of a fruit fly shortage.

As far as the conservation part, then that has nothing to do with this directly. I was merely mentioning that myself and a few others are working on a bigger project that has some potential. Part of that project involves having an interactive database for hobbyists. If it turns out like we hope, then it is nothing we look to profit off of. We have the intention of making it non-profit so anything that potentially comes from it would be donated towards various conservation efforts. Any information anyone provides has nothing to do with going to conservation itself. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I just input my information and all my froggies! I think this is a really cool idea and has some real potential. I'm amazed at how many morphs you listed! It is crazy how many different frogs are in the hobby.

I do have one correction though, if you can change it. Tarapoto and Tarapota imitators are the same thing, it is just a variation in spelling. If I recall correctly, Tarapoto is the more accurate spelling.

John


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> I just input my information and all my froggies! I think this is a really cool idea and has some real potential. I'm amazed at how many morphs you listed! It is crazy how many different frogs are in the hobby.
> 
> I do have one correction though, if you can change it. Tarapoto and Tarapota imitators are the same thing, it is just a variation in spelling. If I recall correctly, Tarapoto is the more accurate spelling.
> 
> John


Thanks John!

I wondered the same thing myself about the Tarapota/Tarapoto. I know people have said they had each, so I represented them. I'll go in and combine them later and make sure it keeps everyones info correct. Thanks again!


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Just put my info in as well. Looks very interesting so far!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> I do have one correction though, if you can change it. Tarapoto and Tarapota imitators are the same thing, it is just a variation in spelling. If I recall correctly, Tarapoto is the more accurate spelling.


It's updated now. Tarapota/Tarapoto is now corrected along with everyone who has them in their collection. Map is updated as well. 

-Chris


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome, thanks Chris! 

I have another quick question, can we edit our collections for new additions? I can't figure out how that would work with the current format.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> Awesome, thanks Chris!
> 
> I have another quick question, can we edit our collections for new additions? I can't figure out how that would work with the current format.
> 
> ...


John, you sure can! 

If you would, try clicking on the link for the form again. If it all works well, it should remember you (the URL specifically for you) and pop up the screen with the option to edit. Give it a try and let me know. 

Worst case scenario, you can simply resubmit again and note in the comments at the bottom for me to delete your previous entry.

-Chris


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have to admit, given the information in this thread....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wa...cus.html#/forumsite/20539/topics/71187?page=3

....the inclusion of the that species as well as some other on this database is a little odd...

Just seems like it would be incredibly risky for people to actually include those frogs if they do have them. So then most people that keep them aren't going to bother including it on the list if they know any better... and all it's going to do is put someone who may be naive to the legal issues at risk of losing their frogs.



...some comments


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Huh, for some reason I'm not seeing any option to edit. It's not a huge deal for me, but I will be expanding my collection in the future. I will try again later and if all else fails, I will redo my entry when the time comes 

That is a great point, Tom and I agree. There are a few species on that list that are of questionable legality and it would probably be best if they were not included...

John


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

That's a fair point Tom. When I was compiling the list, then I went through several resources and sites to come up with the most complete list I could. Knowing it still has quite a bit of work to go.

I'll confess, I'm not real well versed in frogs of questionable legality. Especially for each country. So far, if you noticed, there is quite a few people outside of the US that have posted their collections. Quite a few in Canada and Europe. I sure don't want to get anyone into any sticky situations. If anyone would like to help point out the frogs that are illegal in every country, then I can remove them to prevent any accidental confessions or... we can hope that if someone owns illegal frogs, then they have the sense not to brag about it online.

I'm open to suggestions and would be happy to help do what's best for the hobby. That's the whole purpose of it.

Thanks again for mentioning it. Either to remove temptation from those who wouldn't think twice about listing questionable frogs or for warning them from doing so.

-Chris


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

If someone wants to list a frog they have that is illegal that is their risk and business IMO. The list should be as complete as possible foremost, and second because this list can be used outside of the USA the legality of any given frog could have a different status in a place like France or even Hawaii and we should not limit what frogs can be listed just because you aren't allowed to have them in France.

In addition I would imagine this list going beyond personal collections and people listing what there is in Zoos, at breeders etc...


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Pubfiction said:


> If someone wants to list a frog they have that is illegal that is their risk and business IMO. The list should be as complete as possible foremost, and second because this list can be used outside of the USA the legality of any given frog could have a different status in a place like France or even Hawaii and we should not limit what frogs can be listed just because you aren't allowed to have them in France.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition I would imagine this list going beyond personal collections and people listing what there is in Zoos, at breeders etc...



Couldn't agree with this more. It's no different than someone here listing the frogs they own in their signature and then putting their location info in their profile. Same "risk". Besides. If someone is stupid enough to keep illegal frogs and then list them publicly, then don't they deserve prosecution?

This tool is going to be a great resource and will do nothing but make this hobby even better. I already see a few people in my area that I didn't know existed!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

FroggyKnight said:


> I do have one correction though, if you can change it. Tarapoto and Tarapota imitators are the same thing, it is just a variation in spelling. If I recall correctly, Tarapoto is the more accurate spelling.
> John


I know this correction has been made already, but I want to point out that Tarapoto is the ONLY accurate spelling. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/93823-misspelled-frog-names.html

Interesting project, Chris. I added my data.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Chris, 
Is there a delay to have the results show up on the map? I have submitted the info 2 hours ago and I still can't see my own data. 
I'm in no rush. I just think it would be interesting to know what the process of compiling the data and plotting it into the map entails if that is being done manually.

Also, a suggestion: It would be nice to have the option to add your own data from the map instead of a separate link. I am thinking about sharing the map with a few friends, and it would be easier if they could just click a button on the map to add their frog collection. No need for me to send them the form link as well.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

My apologies sir. When you submit your form, it automatically populates to my spreadsheet. For the time being, I manually update that info to the map. It requires me to refresh the data. I plan to do this every evening. More often when time allows. I'm currently at work, so I'll be taking care of it as soon as I get home. Once again, my apologies for failing to add that info to my original post. Thanks for your support! Looking forward to possibly presenting something a bit bigger and better in the near future. 😉

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Missed this when it was new but I have added my data. Also sad to see that my zone is empty.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

I know that this is a huge undertaking as it is but could you foresee adding the ability for users to track their frogs' lineage with this as well?


----------



## Ignimbrite (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow this is a great project! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, I'm very interested in this -- especially given the recent threads on the state of the hobby and how we can make it better. This should make it much better/easier to find other froggers in case you're interested in a particular morph, or if you want to find someone to trade with to diversify your genetics.

Some comments/questions:

Is this form 100% public? I feel many people (myself included) would be hesitant about posting their name and email on such a public place, if only for the potential spam/junk mail that you might get.

I think it would be a cool feature if you could also add a little option where you could check if you're a breeder (versus if you just have frogs for show), or if you're looking for a certain morph, or if you want to trade frogs with others. (although maybe this might be too messy?)


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I'll take a minute to respond to some things as Chris is probably busy. Just remember that this is all a work in progress and things will evolve over time. 



edaxflamma said:


> I know that this is a huge undertaking as it is but could you foresee adding the ability for users to track their frogs' lineage with this as well?


I have been championing this since day one. This will be a little more complex programming-wise, but it is a feature that I believe we will add as we move forward. No promises on time frame though.



hypostatic said:


> Is this form 100% public? I feel many people (myself included) would be hesitant about posting their name and email on such a public place, if only for the potential spam/junk mail that you might get.


I wouldn't call it 100% public, as you would need to have the direct link to be able to view the information. So the folks that visit this page and those who are active on frogroom on facebook are the only two groups with direct link right now. The final form this will take will be a little more "private". 

As far as your info being used for spam/junk, we certainly won't be using it for that purpose. It would be much more likely your information would be mined by the spammers from much more public sources than this database.



hypostatic said:


> I think it would be a cool feature if you could also add a little option where you could check if you're a breeder (versus if you just have frogs for show), or if you're looking for a certain morph, or if you want to trade frogs with others. (although maybe this might be too messy?)


All of these features are in the works already. We appreciate the suggestions and are certainly open to more ideas!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Dev30ils said:


> I wouldn't call it 100% public, as you would need to have the direct link to be able to view the information. So the folks that visit this page and those who are active on frogroom on facebook are the only two groups with direct link right now. The final form this will take will be a little more "private".


OH no no, I didn't mean to imply that you guys would be using any of the information -- I was more worried about spammers and bots.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

hypostatic said:


> OH no no, I didn't mean to imply that you guys would be using any of the information -- I was more worried about spammers and bots.


I don't think people really realize the amount of spammers/bots that are on the internet. This forum gets bombarded all the time. Thankfully there are filters for a lot of it... but it blows my mind when people publicly post their full email/phone numbers on here. All it takes is for a bot to scan the page and boom you're in a database.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, maybe put in a captcha or something, or make sure that google can't search the database? BTW I'm like, not a huge fans of the captchas, ESPECIALLY the ones with ads -- don't do that lol. But even some of the regular ones I can't get the answer right...


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure our web programmer has stuff to prevent spammers from stealing your info. I will bring it up in our next conversation just to verify.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Dev30ils said:


> I have been championing this since day one. This will be a little more complex programming-wise, but it is a feature that I believe we will add as we move forward.


I'm not sure what you are using to run your database but in the mean time, if you had an idea of what fields you would want to fill per frog, we might be able to draft up an excel or google doc(s) to encourage people to do this and then just import the data later. Just make sure each frog has it's own unique ID# and we'd be good to go.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

My apologies for the very slow reply! Many thanks to Matt Marsee (Dev30ils) for fielding the questions so far. A even larger thanks go to Matt, Rami Lazarus, and Ann Gossard. They are the very fine folks who have offered to help make this into a site with many more features and options.

Our goal is to create a page for hobbyists, by hobbyists. Starting the map was just the first step. This first attempt lacks a lot of options and helped to point out some of the weaknesses that need addressed.

First, like most things, it is very unlikely that it'll perfect for everyone. Our goal is to make it the best possible for vast majority of our fellow froggers.

As far as privacy, then it'll be a full website/mobile site where you'll create a user profile. Each user will have the options available to choose the visibility of each aspect of their info. Completely private, friends, shared among members, public, etc.

There's been a lot of talk about working on lineage. We have a simple immediate solution and we have a long term goal that involves much more. For now, under each group of frogs listed in your profile there is a notation section. This will allow a user to list what line they are, the M/F ratio, date purchased, and more. Again, this may be set to private for the user to strictly keep their personal records or may be shared among members to follow lineage. For example, the info for all my frogs is kept on a spreadsheet at home. This will allow me to have it stored online and accessible anytime, anywhere. I can choose whether to share with others or not.

The map will obviously be much more accessible through the website. It will populate directly from the user profile if they wish. Editing will be much easier.

We will soon be adding the non-dart frogs to the database and form.

There will be some social interaction between users via messaging and posts to profiles, but without the drama of out-of-control posts and moderation.

We're not doing this for money or profit. If it comes time that folks in the hobby would like to advertise on the site, then all profits will be donated towards various conservation efforts. Another step we hope to achieve is to become licensed as non-profit and focus some efforts of the site towards conservation. Several wonderful individuals have already approached us wanting to offer items to sell on the site where the proceeds will be donated.

At this point I won't go into too many more details, but we are very excited to have several more features planned and in the works...

- Care sheets

- Events page for national shows

- A calendar for regional/local shows & meetings

- A classifieds page

- A blog feature with guest writers

- Possibly the 'Conservation Store' like mentioned above.

Once again, our goal is to make this a go-to page that offers a little bit of everything for the hobbyists. A place to find your frog. Info about your frogs. Possible lineage of your frogs. Fellow hobbyists with your frogs. Locations of your frogs. Buying/selling/trading of your frogs. You get the hint. Lol. 

Please feel free to express any suggestions and concerns.

Coming this Spring (April 1st?)!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

Great map! Was surprised that people near me have so many frogs!!

Maybe I can get one of them to sell me some.... Save on shipping 

Also, I think there should be a 'Dendroboard name' slot on the list. It'd be more useful and totally less creepy to message someone here before sending them a random e-mail demanding to see frogs. Lol.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow Chris, this is really turning out to be quite an impressive project! I'm really looking forward to seeing your future updates go live 

John


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Xylem said:


> Great map! Was surprised that people near me have so many frogs!!
> 
> Maybe I can get one of them to sell me some.... Save on shipping
> 
> Also, I think there should be a 'Dendroboard name' slot on the list. It'd be more useful and totally less creepy to message someone here before sending them a random e-mail demanding to see frogs. Lol.


The mapping system is pretty much being revamped with the site. This will help with privacy options and user interface. When setting up a user profile, there is a simple way to enter your collection similar to the previous form. Personal info will start with user name (can be same as your DB name if you choose), real name, email, website, facebook, twitter, etc. All of those are completely up to the user on what is visible or not, except the user name of course. It is a much better and customized way than the previous map we're using now. It was simply done with available options on google (forms, spreadsheet, and mapping).


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh something that i didn't think of before -- visibility and contact.

Maybe you could have a visibility option where you can fill out all the information, but not really appear on the map or be searchable directly. This would increase someone's privacy, while still adding to the statistics of the map. For example, you could see that there are 20 froggers in your state, 15 of which are visible, etc.

I think it would also be nice if you had the option to send/receive messages from others on the database. Like, send a quick message and see if anyone nearby has some flies there can spare or something.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

The biggest thing I would be looking for is the ability to see if someone within driving range has the same frogs as I do so that we may be able to trade. This could end up being a good tool to spread genetics more.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Update-

First, this gives you a sense of where the mapping left off months ago with just shy of 300 people registered and zoomed in on North America. There's more users registered in Europe and such. For some reason, Facebook does not recognize it as a link to be shared. Due to this, it is possibly obsolete, but a new version is incorporated into the new site mentioned below. 


The FindMyFrog.com website has come a long way. It's quite the project to do and it's being done by a handful of fellow hobbyists doing it on their own time...when time allows. Needless to say, it's been a slow process. We are now hoping to launch by Sept. 1st...fingers crossed. Please feel free to visit the site and enter your email to receive major updates and notification when the site goes live.

This is not to compete with any other site, forum, or business. We will be doing our best to make it a collaboration with everyone in the hobby to create the best site possible.

FindMyFrog is a licensed non-profit corporation with a site to provide reference, education, and communication tools for hobbyists while promoting the conservation of amphibians around the world. We are building this to include all frogs/toads in the hobby. 

Adding care sheets to each of over 300 species/morphs is one of the most cumbersome tasks. Granted, some species may take a little longer to properly represent. Anyone who is interested in lending their expertise to species they've worked with, will be gratefully accepted. Here's a link to the form. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DIUMwEPmzs6i3Sb5u24AUR361knMCQ13U0H4nIQ0acA/viewform?usp=send_form
I'll be editing it even further later today to help simplify the data entry.

Features already on the site include...
- Registered members to have user profiles with privacy settings that are easy to customize. A place to catalog your collection with details/notes in your user profile. Either for yourself or to be shared.
- A map to reference froggers and frogs available in your area. 
- Care sheets that will include all frogs/toads in the hobby. Not just darts.
- Events listing for national shows, regional shows, local meetings, and such.
- Classifieds to buy/sell/trade
- Vendor listing that will be searchable by category or location.
- A store page where anything purchased has proceeds going to conservation.
- Blog posts to feature articles by guest experts.
- A discussions page.
- A social aspect where you can send messages or post to other friends’ profiles.

Thanks for all your support so far!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Just curious, but why are some of these species on here? I'm not sure I agree with caresheets existing for, and thereby promoting keeping of, illegal frogs. For example, either of the _Excidobates sp_ are very weird choices to put in, particularly captivus. At least the third species in the genus isn't on the list...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

easternversant said:


> Just curious, but why are some of these species on here? I'm not sure I agree with caresheets existing for, and thereby promoting keeping of, illegal frogs. For example, either of the _Excidobates sp_ are very weird choices to put in, particularly captivus. At least the third species in the genus isn't on the list...


We're absolutely not promoting the keeping of illegal species. We're keeping open to the fact that this also applies beyond the U.S.. Obviously, legality is based per country. I apologize, what I failed to mention is that some will be more of a fact sheet rather than a care sheet when the time comes. For example, every time a pic of Excidobates mysteriosis pops up, then there's the question of legality. We'd rather do our best to provide the information that's out there. Where they are legal, illegal, or questionable. Some say that mysteriosis in Europe is like galactonotus is here. Technically illegal, but acceptable. Obviously, mysteriosis is blatantly illegal in the states.

Also, this list was comprised with the help of many people and I'm sure it's still far from perfect. We're more than happy to make any adjustments that need made. Unfortunately, the reality is, there's sometimes varying opinions on species in the hobby. Which ones to include and not include. We'd rather represent too many than not enough.
Again, the last thing we would want to do is promote something illegal and/or harmful to the hobby. If it's something that is completely illegal, then it's best that we let people know so. 

There's many that are far better versed and experienced than I when it comes to the rare species and any possible legality issues. That's why we opened this form up to hear from those experienced and to provide the best possible info. 
If you and others have the knowledge and/or experience, then please feel free to submit anything you can share. Our example of mysteriosis, then you could simply click on the sheet for it and put in the notes section that it's illegal in the states and whatever knowledge you have.

Again, by hobbyists for hobbyists. Hopefully a site that everyone can take some ownership to and bring the hobby together.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Chris! I appreciate the response and candor. I think that is very reasonable, and expect something about mysties in the near future.

Also, my apologies if I came across as harsh in my previous post. It was written a touch hastily and I could have written it in a much more helpful and less critical manner. I realize that this has been a substantial effort for you and your collaborators, and I think the end product will be really great. 

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks Adam! It's no worries!

Among us working on it, we still have the discussions on best ways to handle things. A few things we are possibly taking a risk... in hopes for a better approach. Some ideas may work, some may not. Questioning things are the only way to understand and improve on the project. Hopefully we do it justice. 

-Chris


----------

